# Breeder Question



## Daily_Dreamer (Sep 20, 2016)

Don't know what to do. I found a breeder. However she hasn't been breeding that long and does not do genetic testing. Don't know if I should move forward or not.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd do some more research. Breeders don't necessarily have to be local to you. I've had mine delivered by puppy nannies. Does this breeder show her dogs?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Beware if she says something vague such as "champion lines" -- that could mean one ancestor 5 generations ago was a champion but the rest not good quality at all. Even great breeders sometimes have a dog that doesn't enjoy the show ring but is beautiful with great conformation and great health. But if most of the ancestors have not been shown, that is a bad sign!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Where does she show? What's her show experience? Who is mentoring her? Responsible breeders, especially new ones, have a mentor who is established with proven lines.


----------



## Daily_Dreamer (Sep 20, 2016)

They said they sell their dogs as pet quality so no show dogs.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Time to move on! A good breeder will want to protect and improve the health and beauty of the breed, and showing helps determine what are the best. The good breeder will probably keep (or co-own) the very, very best to perpetuate her lines as needed, and the others she will let go to pet homes. A good breeder will have information about the health of her lines and should be willing to offer some kind of health guarantee. But someone who begins breeding with no intention of showing and just wants to produce puppies to sell ... that is someone to avoid. I'm not sure how much a good quality pup from a good breeder costs these days, as I have rescue and shelter dogs. But it sounds like you are willing to pay quite a bit, and I think you should keep looking! You might also consider an older pup or a retiree from a show breeder, or even a rescue.


----------



## Daily_Dreamer (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you for the advice. I think I will move on. This will be my first time ever getting a dog from a breeder so I'm still figuring out how things work. I want to make sure I don't jump into anything too quickly.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm happy to hear that!


----------

